# coating a rifle



## redman2006 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have an older lever gun that is a project gun. I am interested in a matte type finish. something like ceracoat.  Can anyone point me toward someone that does a good job in the canton area?

Thanks


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 16, 2013)

Look here. I would only use someone listed on their website.

http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/resource/locator/


----------



## redman2006 (Aug 16, 2013)

wareagle700 said:


> Look here. I would only use someone listed on their website.
> 
> http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/resource/locator/



Thanks.  Has anyone here had one done?  Have they been happy with the results?  Wish they would have reblued instead?


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 16, 2013)

If its a Marlin or Winchester I would have it blued. Cerakote is more of a durable, matte finish. Something you would want on a hunting rifle IMO. Older/classic rifles look better and sell better with the original finish.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Some of the old Winchesters (post 64) were made with strange alloys that will not blue. What kind of lever gun are we talking about?

Blued looks more traditional on lever guns. Bluing can also be applied as a matte finish, semi gloss, or high gloss depending on the prep done to the metal. 

IMHO let the new polymer guns hanging out of tact vests get coated. Keep the lever guns blued.


----------



## redman2006 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is a beat up marlin.   It will be a truck gun/hunting rifle.   I will have to refinish the stock as well.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't vouch for this personally...but, I have been told..by two custom gun/rifle builders..that Cerakote tends to "chip" & discolor like powder-coating will. Several coats of Duracoat,over properly prepped surfaces,followed with 2 coats of matte clear..is supposedly THE toughest finish. I do know that "parkerized" finishes hold up better than "blued" finishes..and look more "vintage" if you're worried about that. Another option is having it "dipped" or Hydrographics..which is what pretty much what ALL of the camo turkey/hunting guns come with these days. IMO... you have more choices in color/camo patterns,and lower cost with hydrographics than cerakoting..with very good durability. I'm cheap...and if it's truly a "truck/tractor gun"..then I'd sand+degrease it with brake cleaner..then Krylon camo it...very easy to "touch-up".


----------



## munchie3409 (Aug 22, 2013)

You were told wrong.  Duracoat is crap...it's just rebadged Sherwin Williams paint.  

I've used Norrell's Moly Resin aka KG Gunkote and they are a great thermal (oven cured) finish with great results, BUT I can tell you that Cerakote is the best thermal cured finish.

This is KG Gunkote OD green










Cerakote Federal Brown  The green finish is green anodizing.







sleepr71 said:


> I can't vouch for this personally...but, *I have been told..by two custom gun/rifle builders..that Cerakote tends to "chip" & discolor like powder-coating will. Several coats of Duracoat,over properly prepped surfaces,followed with 2 coats of matte clear..is supposedly THE toughest finish*. I do know that "parkerized" finishes hold up better than "blued" finishes..and look more "vintage" if you're worried about that. Another option is having it "dipped" or Hydrographics..which is what pretty much what ALL of the camo turkey/hunting guns come with these days. IMO... you have more choices in color/camo patterns,and lower cost with hydrographics than cerakoting..with very good durability. I'm cheap...and if it's truly a "truck/tractor gun"..then I'd sand+degrease it with brake cleaner..then Krylon camo it...very easy to "touch-up".


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 22, 2013)

I use both Spartan Armory in Dawsonville (Cerakote & KG Gunkote), and Accurate Ordnance in Winder (Cerakote). 

Cerakote and KG Gunkote are both great finishes, I've got several firearms done in both........hard use firearms. I have never had either finish chip.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 23, 2013)

yep cerakote is way tougher than duracoat...by a large margin

actually it is a flexable coating verses duracoat which I found to chip


http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/testing/


----------



## jcd465 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just had a my slug gun Cerakoted mat black. It looks awesome I went to Moss Firearms in Jasper. Brannen did a great job. This was my first gun Cerakoted so I did not really know what to expect.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info./clarification on Cerakote vs. Duracoat everyone. As I stated...I have NO experience w/either and the info. given to me came from two seperate,totally unrelated gun builders..but both basically said the same thing about Cerakote chipping. Maybe they both(unknowingly) use the same person for their Cerakoting..and the surface prep+curing isn't being done right. I hope the OP will show us some pics after it's done!


----------



## pinehtr (Aug 26, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/mossfirearms
In Jasper .Great work, Great Family.


----------



## redman2006 (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks to all.  I know about Brannon.  I did not know he did ceracote.  I will go talk to him.  

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 7, 2013)

I have 2 done in KG Gunkote and I am very pleased. Tough stuff for sure.


----------

